

Software Defined Radio in JavaScript, as a Chrome App - candeira
https://github.com/google/radioreceiver

======
candeira
Background at
[https://plus.google.com/+JacoboTarrio/posts/jjeQ7wTUG9U](https://plus.google.com/+JacoboTarrio/posts/jjeQ7wTUG9U)

